

Masahiro Sakurai on Developing Smash Bros. 4 - reppic
http://www.p4rgaming.com/masahiro-sakurai-on-developing-smash-bros-4-killing-myself-would-be-the-cowards-way-out/

======
nfoz
Sakurai is a strange man. He needs to lighten up on himself and his team.
Brawl showed many signs of strain -- it had an insane amount of features but
at the same time felt rushed and unpolished.

> “Some people made a modification of Brawl and now think that they’re better
> than me. I dare them to say that to my face. I’ll have a real brawl with
> them and show them that their little mod means nothing in the grand scheme
> of things. All they can do is make one of my games more like one of my other
> games. And when my new game comes out, everyone will stop playing their
> little project and play with a real game.”

Wow, take some humble pie. Isn't it enough that Nintendo's draconian DRM
restraints mean that the thousands of kids who enjoy _modifying_ your _legally
purchased_ game are all breaking the law? Just to play with their toys in a
way that they can be creative designers rather than just content consumers?

There are several popular projects that changed the game mechanics to make the
game more fun for some players:
[http://www.ssbwiki.com/Brawl%2B](http://www.ssbwiki.com/Brawl%2B)
[http://www.ssbwiki.com/Brawl-](http://www.ssbwiki.com/Brawl-)
[http://www.ssbwiki.com/Project_M](http://www.ssbwiki.com/Project_M)
[http://www.ssbwiki.com/Balanced_Brawl](http://www.ssbwiki.com/Balanced_Brawl)
are the main ones. Sakurai seems to take this as a personal attack. I think
it's fantastic. Not to mention all the hundreds of character and level mods,
and other game fixes people enjoy.

------
cleverjake
This is a parody site

[http://www.p4rgaming.com/](http://www.p4rgaming.com/)

Foxconn Employees Should Think About the Lives They’re Ruining by Making
Faulty PlayStation 4s

Exclusive Interview: First PlayStation 4 Owner Joey Says Life Still
Unfulfilled

Mario Party leading cause of Video Game Violence

------
slowmotiony
Could somebody please explain what is this about? I literally do not
understand what the guy is saying.

------
totalforge
Parody site.

~~~
dragontamer
The only real explanation that I trust...

